# 4003TSW .40S&W Questions...



## looper567 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all, 
I'm a new member and new handgun owner, this is my first post. I have considered a handgun purchase for years, but just recently got around to it. I had decided on .40S&W and had always liked the Tactical Models S&W produced in the 90's, so I went and looked at a few locally, even found a brand new NOS at one dealer (@$850!), but wound up making the purchase through Gunbroker.com. I got a retired Atlanta Police model in nice shape for a much lower price! Now with that said, this pistol should already be broken-in, so it's going to be a matter of finding which ammo it prefers. Considering this series of handguns share so many common parts, do they also share the same preference for ammo, and if so, can anyone recommend some brands to try?
It seems that ammo choices are limited and I don't really want to jump on "whatever I can get". Are there any brands that should be avoided in this pistol? I would like to get a few hundred rounds through this (with an experienced friend at the range) before I take my basic pistol course. Anyway, I would appreciate any info you can give me, thanks!


----------



## looper567 (Feb 19, 2009)

Must be this is not a very popular model with anyone here. I just picked up some Winchester, Remington and CCI, all 180gr. to try.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Any of the major brands should work fine in your pistol. In fact, I think you should experiment with various brands and bullet weights to see what you like best, and be sure that your pistol feeds the standards properly; certainly at least Federal, Remington and Winchester.


----------

